# WIP: Black Legion Terminator.



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi there! I decided to show off my nearly finished Black Legion terminator to you guys, and hopefully get some comments.

Things to do: Darken the highlights, wash the rhinocerous horns.




























Any comments would be helpful, and appreciated!


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Lokking good so far there pal. Clean painting coverage.


----------



## TheVanTango (Nov 21, 2009)

Good job mate, a few things:

Some shading in the lenses, like the white dot in the top corner thing
The area around his head looks a bit...bare, maybe some highlights or something?
Chainmail/Mithril silver drybrush on the gold?

Nice work though, makes me want to have another crack at chaos space marines.


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

Wow, I did not expect this kind of positive response  Thank you all.

@TheVanTange: The attempt at shading was a bit to poor as in the photos, so I made it a big more crips and clear in the future, and I am planning on doing a run-over with Mithril Silver on the gold. Although I'm not sure how much I should go at it, I'm thinking the lightest of touch, seing as a to strong silver will probably take away from the gold. And will probably look less mean.

Join the Glory of Chaos, brother!

@Loken: Thanks


----------



## TheVanTango (Nov 21, 2009)

I used to paint Chaos in my early teens, however as you can imagine, the paint quality wasn't exactly that grand!

Got into space marines now, but might strip my old chaos and have another bash.

Just use a drybrush on the gold, with tiniest amount of paint on the brush, practically nothing, rather than attempting to highlight with a fine detail brush.
Will stick up some of my wip's soon, been painting and modding some black reach terminators in the style of those from Space Hulk (really want the space hulk set, but im not paying £100 for it lol)


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Cool looking model, the shading on your skulls is very good.

My suggestions would be to give the gold a brown wash, then do a general tidy up with the black highlights and add some highlighting to the red & greens. I'd also pick out a few more details in the armor such as the feedpipe for the flamer and the inside edge of the shoulderpads.

For the black i'd mix some grey and black together and go over your current highlights, then do a pure grey right on the edge. (i find guiding the side of the brush tip against the edge of the model works well for edge highlights). I always find black is a real bugger to highlight.

Hope this helps


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for the tip, Varadir. 

I'll do some trixing and fixin' on this guy tomorrow, and let you guys know how it went.

Again, thanks for the great feedback guys!


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

So yeah, I took up the advice given before. Washed the gold, did a 50/50 mix of chaos black and codex gray. Then went over that again(at the fine lines) with pure gray, as advised earlier. Came out great! 

Alas, I only managed to get a side-shot before my camera died on me. Here it is, let me know if you think the wash was to little.


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

looks nice


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Looks great man! 

Now I just need to pounder that model into the dust next time we get a game


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

Tossidin said:


> Looks great man!
> 
> Now I just need to pounder that model into the dust next time we get a game


Next tuesday, you and me!


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Cruor99 said:


> Next tuesday, you and me!


You are going to lose anyway! Why bother? xD

Looking forward to it


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Well done, keep it up. Much better than my early models.Black is difficult to highlight. Normally i give black a highlight with codex gray and then wash the highlight with badab black to darken it. Works as well.


----------

